# composting toilets/septic tanks



## jian (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi anyone fitted a composting toilet. have a small house in the campo and my neighbour has told us just to make a pozo ***** (illegal I know - he's spanish and has one built 3-4 years ago). been looking at various options - toilets been looking at very expensive but then so is a septic tank. any input will be great re. price, where to buy, ease of fitting etc.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jian said:


> Hi anyone fitted a composting toilet. have a small house in the campo and my neighbour has told us just to make a pozo ***** (illegal I know - he's spanish and has one built 3-4 years ago). been looking at various options - toilets been looking at very expensive but then so is a septic tank. any input will be great re. price, where to buy, ease of fitting etc.


Avoid going the illegal route, you aren't Spanish and there will always be the jealous type who will denounce you.


----------



## jian (Nov 6, 2010)

I agree with you - my husband is a different matter!!!!!!!! the more i look at composting toilets the more confused I'm getting. i know nothing about this or plumbing so if anyone can advise me


----------



## silverbatch (Jul 25, 2013)

I thought all spanish campo houses had a pozo *****, is it really illegal?


----------



## Hombre62 (Jun 13, 2013)

The Humanure Handbook is the one for you. But a copy from your local bookhop (or Amazon, if you must) and educate yourself.

You'll never look at sh*t in the same way again.


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

As long as you keep the solids (sorry for the detail) from the wet you can make your own compost toilet. Check out YOU TUBE. Just type in dry compost toilet and there are tons of videos on how to make your own and they are not that complicated.

What you do with the waste is up to you. If you store it in a dry area you can use it as compost for your plants such as flowers. I personally wouldn't use it on my veggie patch but I understand some folk do. 

You will need somewhere for the pee to go. You could build a storage tank for it and then have it taken away by the local honey truck company or you can let it seep into the land but be careful of this in case you get a denuncia from the Rural Agents or whatever they call the countryside coppers down your way.

By the way, a small biological tank will set you back about 700 euros, you can fit it yourself as long as you have fall from the house toilet to the tank and a flat area to stand it on as well as an area to soak the pee etc away once the microbes have done their stuff.


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Double post, sorry.

Leave the compost to rot down for 18 months and you shouldn't have any problems with the compost.


----------



## jian (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the info. makes interesting reading. just wondered if anyone has bought one of the super duper toilets - looks like an ordinary toilet but cost around 1000 - 2000 euros!


----------



## passiflora (Jun 28, 2012)

Our house has a fossa septica and has been emptied once in our 11 years here. Had no idea they are illegal----it was here when we bought the place. Oooo--er!


----------



## drakejohnson (Jul 24, 2013)

Composting toilets use the natural processes of decomposition and evaporation to recycle human waste. Waste entering the toilets is over 90% water, which is evaporated and carried back to the atmosphere through the vent system. The small amount of remaining solid material is converted to useful fertilizing soil by natural decomposition.
composting toilet typically with no water or small volumes of flush water, via composting or managed aerobic decomposition.


----------

